# Powerpoint



## hickhack (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei Powerpoint einstellen das bei der Foliennummer
4 von 30 steht?
Also aktuelle Foliennummer von gesamt Folienanzahl?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß hickhack


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2003)

PowerPoint kennt leider keine direkten Feldfunkttionen wie Word/Excel, also geht es nur mit Tricks:

Auf dem Master ein Textfeld einfügen

dann Menü:  Einfügen -> Foliennummer

Leider wird dabei nur die laufende Nummer angezeigt, jedoch kann man auf dem Master einfach anfügen als blanko Text: " von XX Seiten".

XX durch deine tatsächliche Seitenzahl ersetzen!


----------



## hickhack (23. November 2003)

Vielen Dank,

ist zwar nicht ganz was ich erhofft hatte, aber wenn es nicht anders geht ist dem auch so geholfen.

cu hickhack


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2003)

Habe noch ein WorkAround gefunden, vielleicht hilft Dir das (?):

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme154/article930152.html


----------

